# Eclipse Run-Button funktioniert nicht?



## uchuu11121 (11. Juli 2005)

Ich will mein HelloWorld-Code ausfuehren. 
Ich druecke auf den Run-Button.
Dann erscheint ein Formular mit einem anderen RUN-Button.
Doch dieser ist nicht aktiviert. Ich kann ihn nicht klicken. Wieso nicht?

Liegt es vielleicht daran, dass ich Mac OS X 10.4.1 benutze?


----------



## teppi (11. Juli 2005)

Moin,

Wenn du nur den RUN Button klickst, dann startet er afaik nur die letzte "Run" Konfiguration .. Wenn du tatsächlich die momentan sichtbare Klasse starten willst, dann klick auf den Pfeil der nach unten zeigt, rechts neben dem RUN Button und wähle "Run as" -> "Java Application" (falls es eine ist) aus .. Wenn dann immer noch der Dialog kommt, dann hast du keine "main" Methode in deiner Klasse .. In diesem Fall empfiehlt sich die Lektüre eines Java Buches  ..

Viel Spaß ...


----------



## uchuu11121 (11. Juli 2005)

Danke Teppi!

Ich habe doch ein main im Code.
hmmmm.


CODE:

public class aaa 
{  
        public static void main(String args[])
        {
           System.out.println("Hello ghhWorld!");
        }
}


----------



## uchuu11121 (11. Juli 2005)

Okay, ich hab die Loesung.


----------



## milchjeeper (2. Februar 2008)

selbes problem, ging mir schon mal so auf nem anderen pC, weiß aber die lösung nicht mehr 

weiß jmd. rat?
wenn dus schon gelöst hast, wiso schreibst dus ned rein? 

gruß
milchjeeper


hab meinen fehler gefunden : ein "static" vergessen!


----------

